# Should I be dosing ferts?



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey all, I am wondering if I should be dosing any ferts on my 29 gallon planted tank. Light is a finnex planted plus, 6 hours a day. I'm dosing excell and have algae problems. Every week I check the parameters on this tank and there always about the same. 0 amm, 0 nitrite, 5 nitrate. I also do a 50% water change weekly. Would fertilizer help with algae? I'm wondering if low nitrates could be an issue? Livestock in this tank: 2 german blue rams, 10 cardinal tetras.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ferts may help ,but you should kill the algae either way.H2O2 applied to it will probly work.Other algaes can be killed with erythromycin.Guess it would help to know which kind of algae we are battling?The excell will definately help ,but you have to overdose it to kill algae.I got almost up to a ml per gallon!I was and still do add up to 120ml to my 180.I now use metricide which is cheaper and 2x as strong as excell,but smae active ingriedent(glut).
This link will help you ID algae and offers some remedies(good link!)
Algae in the Planted Aquarium-- Guitarfish


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I believe it's hair algae. Maybe a little cyano.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I believe I've asked this before but do I need to turn my filter off when I treat with H202


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It will help to slow or stop the current so the H2O2 can "soak into the algae for like 10 minutes.I have done it with filter running and off.It shouldn't have any effect on your filter as long as you don't use to much(want a link on aquarium use of H2O2?)


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I've read a bit on the H2O2. But I'll read whatever you link me too, as I always tend to do. Spot treating is the best way to go? It's mostly on my driftwood so would be pretty easy to spot treat.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Hydrogen peroxide - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki
Long and short of this link says almost 1 ml per gallon is safe.I have never used that much though.You could (possibly) remove the wood and pour h202 right over the wood and the re install it 15 minutes later.I did this with all my mopani that was infested with BBA.The nuisciance algae should turn red in a couple of days(3) with treatment.I did also OD the excell(glut) and use H2O2 at the same time without ill effects.
Definately look into ferts for long term solution as H2O2/excell will kill /reduce algae but the root cause needs to be addressed.
I'll recommend these;
PMDD Pre-Mix | Green Leaf Aquariums
They are similiar to what I use and are very affordable.They don't come with instructions,but don't sweat it,we'll tell all about them and EI dosing.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, you should be dosing ferts to some level. I have the same tank, same light. The fact that you have 5ppm on nitrates is evidence enough. You could do the PMDD or you could go with buying the full EI pack from GLA. 

Your light is high enough to require some type of fertilization. Higher plant mass will help also for fighting algae. If you already do a 50% per week w/c, dosing a higher level of ferts than maybe you were shouldn't be an issue.

You can go here if you plan to go full EI plan. Find your tank size and the recommended doses and then only dose each once per week. Dosing 3x per week will be for a high light tank. _Dosing Regimes_


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Ok, read up on pmdd and the full EI pack. I'm going to get one. What's the best route. I didn't mention I'm not doing co2


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I dose mine EI. I started with PMDD a long time ago.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Ok, thanks guys. I just ordered the EI pack. I'm sure I'll have more questions for you when I'm ready to start dosing.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

chenowethpm said:


> Ok, thanks guys. I just ordered the EI pack. I'm sure I'll have more questions for you when I'm ready to start dosing.


Good deal!3 lbs for $15!Compred to any liquid fert you saved hundreds of dollars.I'm still working on my first pound(little over a year now!).


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Got my EI pack today. I'm ready to start dosing but I gotta get something to measure 1/16th of a tsp and 1/32 tsp. other than that, which ones am I supposed to dose each day. I will only be dosing each one 1x per week as opposed to 3x, cause it's not a high light tank.


----------

